# Should be called moaning arse forum!



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

What has happened to this forum, I know lots of people come on here with problems especially new people because lets face it it's probably how most of us found this place the first time. But for fuck sake try doing a search instead of asking the same damn shit over and over again. This is broke that is broke, what could this be, please HELP. Nearly every post is somebody saying there car is fucked I'm getting sick of seeing it. I come on here hoping to find dome new interesting threads and at least the first 10 post are the same old moaning broken crap.

There should be a sticky for noobs saying if you have just found this site and have a fault try using the fucking search function before spamming everybody! :?

Rant over, now try posting something fucking interesting for a change! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Erm, maybe you should have tried the search button also ...

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170292

:lol:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

:lol: yeah and this one viewtopic.php?f=10&t=170247


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

im suprised the mods havent made a visit on your thread title :lol:

But i do agree, it really does get boring seeing the same, coil spring has broken, idle isnt right, is it a coil pack gone?? :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> im suprised the mods havent made a visit on your thread title :lol:


SSSSSssshhhhhhhhh


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

that rant was great! Has made my day :lol: 
Think i have a dashpod problem though any ideas also my brakes and tyres have worn out... my car is shit! Why does everything wear out and break?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

whats better v6 or 225??, surely the answer is obvious by now!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

O no!!!!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

old piece of shit or MkII


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

denimblue225turbo said:


> im suprised the mods havent made a visit on your thread title :lol:


It's funny how it's the plonkers moaning about how people use the site which are generally those that don't get their own shit in order before doing so.

People in glass houses....

Oh and the rant's fairly poor as if the OP had done a search they'd have found similar comments/threads over the last decade. Whilst they seem to be bored with TT questions being repeated, I get bored with people moaning about it.

As we've been saying on here for at least 5 years, "the forum's doing down hill" :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > im suprised the mods havent made a visit on your thread title :lol:
> ...


Faster than ever [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > im suprised the mods havent made a visit on your thread title :lol:
> ...


I cant see why i am being quoted here??


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> whats better v6 or 225??, surely the answer is obvious by now!!! :lol: :lol:


The 150 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

denimblue225turbo said:


> I cant see why i am being quoted here??


Sorry. I wrote a comment agreeing with you and then during editing it went away.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

thats alright, just thought you were calling me a plonker, probably the least offencive name i have ever been called :lol:


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Was only thinking the other day, i haven't seen a 'is this forum going downhill' post for quite a while :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Sickboy.... linda says your a moaning bitch anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > whats better v6 or 225??, surely the answer is obvious by now!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


150...the all conquering hero [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> whats better v6 or 225??, surely the answer is obvious by now!!! :lol: :lol:


a V6 Cleo..


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

roddy said:



> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > whats better v6 or 225??, surely the answer is obvious by now!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


i have never seen a V6 Cleo??? have had a good look at a V6 Clio though  :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > denimblue225turbo said:
> ...


mmmmmm,,,,,   maybe it is the one made in Egypt !!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: nice thinking


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

westty said:


> Was only thinking the other day, i haven't seen a 'is this forum going downhill' post for quite a while :lol:


Was only thinking the other day...Is this forum going downhill? :wink: 
John.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I dunno about f*****g posts on this forum but f*****g people are beyond belief I tell ya ... [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I dunno about f*****g posts on this forum but f*****g people are beyond belief I tell ya ... [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


now now dotti... have you ASKED if you can post on this thread? how many posts have you posted today? have you gone over your limit? dont want you getting told off by arrogant men :lol:

Dont worry dotti........im with you all the way [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

GEM said:


> westty said:
> 
> 
> > Was only thinking the other day, i haven't seen a 'is this forum going downhill' post for quite a while :lol:
> ...


Never been the same since we lost your daily 'drove 5 miles to the station' in the Today I thread :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno about f*****g posts on this forum but f*****g people are beyond belief I tell ya ... [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Thankyou Cherub, calmed down a bit now :wink: xx


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Ironic thread


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I see all the classics have been posted on the Mk2 forum today:

What colour shall I have?
What tyres should I put on?
What price should I pay?

Just have an opinion of your own and go with it FFS!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've broke a nail who can I sue


----------

